# which provider has the best parental controls



## Iallwork (Jan 16, 2012)

Which provider has the best parental controls to protect my children from viewing porn or nudity in random screen shots. I've heard that netflix takes 8 hrs to switch the controls and 8 hrs to switch back. Hulu has ramdom screen shots that i consider porn when viewing rated R movies. unacceptable! My pre-teenage children do not watch rate R movies but my 17 year old has.


----------

